# have my soda rung up



## Encolpius

Sziasztok, valójában egy cseh ige magyar megfelelője érdekelne, de az angol megfelelőjét megtaláltám, így eljuthatunk a helyes magyar kifejezéshez is. A pénztárosnőktől vagy a pénztárnál hangozhat el leggyakrabban a kifejezés...itt van egy példamondat a WR-ből. 

"I only wanted to have my soda rung up, but she couldn't stop asking me..."

Csak azt akartam, hogy az üdítőmet beblokkolja (?), beüsse (?)

Mit használnak a magyar pénztárosnők? 

Köszi


----------



## Zsanna

Szia,
A _beblokkolja_ nekem nem tűnik helyesnek (persze attól még mondhatják), de a _beüsse_ (azaz: az összeget a pénztárgépbe) már igen.


----------



## SReynolds

Én mindkettőt hallottam pénztárosoktól és egyébként is, de csak a _beüt_ hangzik helyesnek magyarul.

A _ring up _pedig kicsit tágabb jelentéssel is bír, angolul mondanék olyat, hogy _he rang me up_ vagy _he rang up the sale_ de magyarul nem _ütnék be egy vételt_.


----------



## Encolpius

SReynolds said:


> Én mindkettőt hallottam pénztárosoktól...*meggyőző válasz *
> 
> de magyarul nem _ütnék be egy vételt_. --- ezt nem értem



Már beütöttem a vételt. -- ez nem hangzik jól? 

Persze a pénztárosoknak lehet saját szlengjük....


----------



## Zsanna

Szerintem a "Már beütöttem a vételt" csak a vétel miatt furcsa egy kicsit. Inkább az lenne jobb, hogy "Már beütöttem az _összeget_ vagy az _árat_." - ha föltétlen hozzá akarsz tenni valamit az ige után. (De gyakran nem tesznek semmit az ige után.)


----------



## Encolpius

OK, értem, hiszen a konkrét angol mondatban "soda" van...


----------



## Zsanna

Igazad van, eltértünk a példától. 
Az eredeti mondatodban valami olyasmi akkor lehetne, hogy "... azt akartam, hogy beüsse (/csak üsse már be) az üdítő árát, de..."


----------



## SReynolds

Zsanna said:


> Szerintem a "Már beütöttem a vételt" csak a vétel miatt furcsa egy kicsit. Inkább az lenne jobb, hogy "Már beütöttem az _összeget_ vagy az _árat_." - ha föltétlen hozzá akarsz tenni valamit az ige után. (De gyakran nem tesznek semmit az ige után.)


Igen, csak a két kifejezés használata közti különbséget akartam érzékeltetni.

Pontosan a _vétel_ miatt furcsa, ezt akartam kiemelni. A _ring up_-ban már eleve benne van, hogy valaminek az árát a pénztárgépbe beütötték, ezért nem igazán lehet _összeggel_ vagy _árral_ kollokálni.


----------



## Encolpius

ennyire nem akartam belemélyedni, csak a magyarban használt ige érdekelt...nem tudtam, mit használnak
(nem fontos, de az eredeti cseh kifejezésben is használják a vételt)


----------



## Zsanna

SReynolds said:


> Igen, csak a két kifejezés használata közti különbséget akartam érzékeltetni.
> 
> Pontosan a _vétel_ miatt furcsa, ezt akartam kiemelni. A _ring up_-ban már eleve benne van, hogy valaminek az árát a pénztárgépbe beütötték, ezért nem igazán lehet _összeggel_ vagy _árral_ kollokálni.



Angolul lehet, hogy nem (bár szerintem ez elég régies kifejezés, nem?), de magyarul végül is lehet. Nem hallatszik rosszul.


----------



## Encolpius

Mi nem hallatszik rosszul?


----------



## SReynolds

Zsanna said:


> Angolul lehet, hogy nem (bár szerintem ez elég régies kifejezés, nem?), de magyarul végül is lehet. Nem hallatszik rosszul.



Persze, magyarul simán be lehet ütni valaminek az árát vagy a vásárlásod összegét.

A _ring up_ pedig szerintem nem régies (használatos mint pl.: _This checkout is closed but they can ring you up over there._)_, _maximum az eredete. Manapság már nem csilingel a pénztárgép, ha kinyitod, de már nem tárcsával tárcsázunk, a papírmunka is már gyakran elektronikus és az ablakokat sem mindig kell már lehúzni. Meg egyébként is eléggé specifikus, nem véletlen, hogy a magyar változat is előkerült kérdésként.


----------



## Zsanna

SR, köszi a magyarázatot, a példákból nagyon jól kiderült, hogy akkor nem kell aggódnom a használata miatt!


----------

